# CYCLONE COASTER 20th Annual FREE SWAPMEET - May 6th 2017



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 27, 2018)

*The 20th annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is a little over a week out -- that's NEXT Sunday May 6th -- 7am to 10am -- followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am -- half hour later due to the swapmeet -- Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 27, 2018)

Where do you park?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Where do you park?



On the street; anywhere you can.
There's a pay lot a block away too.


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> On the street; anywhere you can.
> There's a pay lot a block away too.




Where is the pay lot ?

It’s been an adventure of finding a single parking spot within a 3 block radius of the Pike Restaurant !


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 27, 2018)

Parking always sucks around that area. The pay lot is your best bet Sarmis.


----------



## burrolalb (Apr 27, 2018)

Park at the dd's parking lot down the street from the portfolio coffee joint ... free never had a problem ... but to I haven't been on the ride since last summer , hope it didn't change 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 28, 2018)

The pay lot is free until 9am .. it’s half a block away on 4th & Cherry ...


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2018)

Now that the parking is figured out,how about folks post up what they plan to bring ????????
Was thinking of hauling down my Colson snaptank, some smalls,wheels, etc.
Can also haul a bike or two up north if needed.if anyone up north needs anything hauled down south,hit me up.


----------



## 39zep (Apr 30, 2018)

Bringing this 52 B6. Needs a good home. 






island schwinn said:


> Now that the parking is figured out,how about folks post up what they plan to bring ????????
> Was thinking of hauling down my Colson snaptank, some smalls,wheels, etc.
> Can also haul a bike or two up north if needed.if anyone up north needs anything hauled down south,hit me up.


----------



## island schwinn (May 1, 2018)

SWEET B6.Anybody eise bringing stuff ? Don't be shy.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2018)

Could bring any number of these down to the pike swap meet and ride in Long Beach if anybody was seriously interested in buying  but please be serious if you make a deal with me it takes a lot of energy And effort to load these and bring them down there I do not live close please PM me here if interested or with any questions will deliver to Long Beach on May 6  cash  only thank you  Number one girls Western Flyer $1200......  Number two roadmaster $1300 .....Number three  Western Flyer  X 53  $1800.....  Number 4 and 5  A set of Schwinn DX,s  I will not separate this set please do not ask $2200..... Number six roolfast  $1300 ....  Number seven not sure what it is prewar bicycle $1300 .....  Number eight Maury fleet line $1900 .....  Number nine blue Schwinn panther $2600 ..... Number 10 Hawthorne $1800.....  Number 11 Schwinn hornet $700.....  Number  12 huffy $900....  Number 13 Elgin $1800 .... I hope the list is correct thank you


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2018)

I dropped some shirts off at the printers in a few sizes and dark colors, White printing.
I hope they're finished to bring.


 


The C.C. CWC ride is June 3rd, next ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2018)

*Yes ... I am bringing stuff *


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 2, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 799460



 How much for that ?


----------



## Connor (May 2, 2018)

I’m going to bring these 2:


 

 
-Connor


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (May 2, 2018)

For Sale at CC Swap: 1923 Mead Pathfinder 22'' tall frame. Ready to ride. Blunt 35's, Black amsterdams. Model A hub stops pretty good.
With extra parts: og chainring / crank  & brake parts. $1950. Will sell without accessories.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 3, 2018)

I’m looking for:

Prewar swept back handlebars 
Clamp for boys ‘36 hockey chainguard
Prewar schwinn brake lever, ‘40 or non-script. 
Nice lobdell dropcenter or flat profile chrome hoops or complete wheels. Shelby/Monark/Columbia
1 Black chain royal (John’s). Used ok.
Nice cloth covered front brake cable. Early Schwinn preferred.
-JG


----------



## Boxtubebob (May 3, 2018)

yes


island schwinn said:


> Now that the parking is figured out,how about folks post up what they plan to bring ????????
> Was thinking of hauling down my Colson snaptank, some smalls,wheels, etc.
> Can also haul a bike or two up north if needed.if anyone up north needs anything hauled down south,hit me up.




Mike has a bike of mine if you are into hauling it back. i could kick down some $


----------



## JAF/CO (May 3, 2018)

Getting my stuff ready for the Long Beach Coasters Swap Sunday hope to see you all there
















James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2018)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> For Sale at CC Swap: 1923 Mead Pathfinder 22'' tall frame. Ready to ride. Blunt 35's, Black amsterdams. Model A hub stops pretty good.
> With extra parts: og chainring / crank  & brake parts. $1950. Will sell without accessories.
> 
> View attachment 799834
> ...



:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2018)

In town for the Cyclone Coasters Swap a day early & looking for something cool to do Cinco de Mayo evening?? Why not come up to beautiful Monrovia and hang with the local bike group for a ride, dinner & drinks! Just 30 min or so North of Long Beach straight up the 605 freeway. Hope to see you there!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...ers-swap-ride-in-monrovia.130605/#post-877474


----------



## slick (May 5, 2018)

Let's get a swap preview guys? It took me forever to load the car and I just dropped off my daughter this morning for her girl scouts field trip and I'm about to hit the highway on 4 hrs sleep. So show me some kool stuff to keep me awake on the 5 hour drive down. See you guys soon.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2018)

How far is the ride tomorrow?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 5, 2018)

Here you go here's some to look at


----------



## Aussie (May 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 5, 2018)

I’m bringing the green, want to leave with a different kind of green 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2018)

I get so excited for this.
I feel like a lil' kid too excited to go back to sleep.
Shirts are done.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2018)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it.....


----------



## tryder (May 6, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I get so excited for this.
> I feel like a lil' kid too excited to go back to sleep.
> Shirts are done.
> View attachment 801634



Cool greeen shirt!    I want one.


----------



## Aussie (May 6, 2018)

tryder said:


> Cool greeen shirt!    I want one.









what a great turnout 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

It was great to see everyone this morning. And awesome to see those who traveled to make the swap. I tried to get as many pictures as I could. Some stuff flew away instantly without photos, never to be seen on a swap table again lol. Some great parts and deals to be had. We have a very gracious group of collectors that always contribute with awesome for-sale fodder.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

And more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

More


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

Last few


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to post all the pictures Mark! Looks like you had a great turnout with lots of good stuff for sale.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like lots of fun to be had.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 6, 2018)

What’s left on these
Interested 







Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> What’s left on these
> Interested
> 
> View attachment 802198
> ...



That's Cliff; he makes those too.


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2018)

Great day 
Thanks


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

Hey, that’s the drum you’re looking for Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Hey, that’s the drum you’re looking for Mark!



Those are my finds.
What drum?
Thats a long Goose horn.
Everyone got to hear it.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

I meant Mark Mann, (wanted section early drum brake). But you scored some sweet bars and looks like you were selling a few shirts too!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 6, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 6, 2018)

great day!another Fun coaster swap n ride.thanks frank@cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2018)

Was that maroon stainless banana tank Shelby for sale?


----------



## birdzgarage (May 6, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Was that maroon stainless banana tank Shelby for sale?



No, that was a cabe members rider for the day.i dont think it was for sale.super nice bike.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

Looks like a great time and great weather! In this one pic I spy a DX Jedi, a seat expert and a Blubird maniac!


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Looks like a great time and great weather! In this one pic I spy a DX Jedi, a seat expert and a Blubird maniac! View attachment 802581



There's more,The fiber-glass King is in the same pic.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

Aw yeah, Jim is in the “grassy knoll!”


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> What’s left on these
> Interested
> 
> View attachment 802198
> ...




@eddie_bravo contact ->

@OC54


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2018)

I only took two photo's at the swap meet yesterday, but I thought they told the story pretty well.


The little Colson that could,

and no love for the Shelby's. Lol!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 7, 2018)

That’s where I find all my stuff!!!


----------



## Aussie (May 7, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I only took two photo's at the swap meet yesterday, but I thought they told the story pretty well.
> View attachment 802879The little Colson that could,View attachment 802880and no love for the Shelby's. Lol!




I just can’t resist.... this is what happens when you smoke dope. You spend LOTS of money and forget where you left your stuff. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2018)

Aussie said:


> I just can’t resist.... this is what happens when you smoke dope. You spend LOTS of money and forget where you left your stuff. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



LMAO @higgens


----------



## island schwinn (May 7, 2018)

Sold some junk,just enough to keep wife happy,bought a couple things to balance the afore mentioned ,and hauled a couple bikes for happy new owners.


----------

